# Seeing the Real Thailand



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello all, this thread may be a bit negative however every country has it's rough places including mine (Vancouver's downtown east side is the poorest neighbourhood in Canada) so I was wondering if any of you had a look at the "
Real Thailand" before making your decision to move to Thailand permanently. I think that you get to see the real character of the country when you see how that country treats it's most disadvantaged. When you go on a tour as I did, you see sights only what the Thai's what you to see. Any ideas while I am in Bangkok to see how the Thai people really live? Also there is an organization just outside Bangkok that helps children with disabilities it is on 18/1075 Hmoo5 Sukhaprachason 2 Rd Soi 46 (Soi Watkoo) Wasan Saen Wian. Thank you for any help. Marvelsm


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

marvelsm:

Thailand is a country of 500,000 square kilometers with 66 million persons. Primarily impoverished, although Thailand is arguably one of the richest countries in Southeast Asia. 

Thailand, as in any other country, has massive diversity in virtually any and all aspects. As in any other country you have the good, the bad and the middle, and you will find them side-by-side. 

So, what is the "Real Thailand"? There is no one "Real Thailand". It is what you want it to be. It is what you will keep in your mind's eye. The diversity will allow you to find just what you really want, whatever it is your are truly searching for. 

As far as Bangkok, Bangkok alone is 1,500 square kilometers and 12 million inhabitants. The diversity runs from squalid inner-city slums that no one would live in except by necessity to high class neighborhoods that only the ultra-rich can afford.

So, which small portion of Bangkok would you select to identify as the "Real Bangkok?"

Beware of your travels in Bangkok. There are areas of Bangkok that you really never should set foot in, and, as you spoke concerning Vancouver, those areas exist in just about any large metropolis in the world.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you stednick for your reply, yes I will be careful in Bangkok although it is generally safer than in other parts of the world. In the Phillipines, for example, if you go outside Manila I hear you stand a good chance of being kidnapped and the authorities will never find you because there are thousands of islands there 
and it's not worth the authorities time looking for you.


----------



## mannyclaveras (Sep 1, 2013)

Well in my experience it depends where you live in Thailand. I live in Phuket and even here it is very different depending of location. In Patong everybody is after your money.. you are like walking wallet. In Kata and Rawai it is more relaxed and people treat you as a human.
But there are some characteristics that unite most Thai people (like most thai people are very family oriented, especially taking care of their mother and father)


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Mannyclavras, my experience in Florida is that Orlando people are after your money but Fort Lauterdale is more laid back


----------

